# Dockinstation - Monitore in Xorg

## chilla

Hallo,

Ich habe mir ein thinkpad x60s mit der dazugehörigen Dockingstation "ultrabase 6" zugelegt. Mein Problem: das Diosplay des Monitors macht 1024x768, mein TFT auf dem Schreibtisch mach 1280x1024. Dieser ist jedoch nur angeschlossen, wenn ich mein Notebook in seinem Bettchen liegen habe. 

Daher möchte ich euch fragen, wie man das am gescheitesten konfiguriert. Kann man das Display "klonen"? Wie wirkt sich dabei die Auflösungsänderung aus? Sollte man einen 2. X-server für den tft starten? Sollte ich xinerama benutzen?  Jemand hier, der das elegant gelöst hat? 

Mein System ist ein aktuell gebautes Gentoo. Grafikchip ist ein intel 950 (VIDEO_CARDS="i815"). 

Gruß, Roman

----------

## revilootneg

Ich fahre hier mit nem T61(1440x900) und einem TFT (1280x1024/DVI) an der Dockingstation mit Xinerama und Fluxbox oder Xfce sehr gut. 

Dabei habe ich mir das Twinview Example als Beispiel (da ist xinerama mit drin!) genommen. Für die Intel GraKa ist das dann leicht anzupassen.

Ein Problem stellt sich dann natürlich: Der ständige Wechsel des Default ServerLayouts in der xorg.conf. Ich nutze qingy als Loginmanager und auf der Homepage steht (ganz unten) auf der Todo-Liste, dass Dinge wie Auflösung etc in Planung sind. Momentan ist das aber noch lästige Handarbeit.

----------

## chilla

Das habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Aber ich habe das gefühl, das bringt mir nicht das, was ich möchte. 

Was ich möchte ist eigentlich folgendes: 

Ausserhalb der Dockingstation läuft alles bei 1024er auflösung. Sobald ich das Notebook in die Dockingstation setze geht das Notebokdisplay aus und der tft springt an - aber in der richtigen (nämlich 2380er) auflösung. Alle Programme laufen weiter. Ich müsste lediglich Programme (Beispielsweise Firefox) nochmal "maximieren", damit sie den ganzen Bildschirm ausfüllen - da ich jaeine vergrößerte Arbeitsfläche bedingt durch die höhere Auflösung des Monitors habe. 

Ist das Machbar?

----------

## revilootneg

Sorry, da muss ich passen, allerdings hat sich mit dem neuen xorg an randr noch einiges getan.

Da sollten dir xrandr --help, man xrandr und man Xrandr helfen.

revilootneg

----------

## der_flo

ne elegante lösung würde mich auch interessieren, ich hab das gleiche setup, nur halt ein x31.

ich habe mehrere grub-einträge, die in unterschiedliche softlevels booten. init-skripte überschreiben dann die xorg.conf mit der passenden.

"on the fly" - das wäre ja ein traum, wenn das endlich klappt. dann würde für mich auch supend endlich sinn machen.

ich werde aufmerksam mitlesen!

ciao,

der flo

----------

## chilla

Ich hab mir mal xrandr angeschaut. 

das mit der Auflösungsänderung läuft gut. Wenn auch noch nicht mit externem monitor an der dock getestet. 

Ich vermute mal, das ist das, was ich möchte. Ich denke, morgen werde ich euch mehr sagen können. Vermute jedoch schonmal, dass ich xinerama usw garnicht bönötigen werde.

----------

## chilla

So, ich bin weitergekommen. 

Ich hab den ganzen thinkpadkrempel nochmal runtergeschmissen und nun nurnoch im kernel acpi und die thinkad-acpi-extras an sowie acpid emerged. 

So aktiviert man die Hotkeys: 

echo enable > /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey

echo 0xffff > /proc/acpi/ibm/hotkey

nun Kann ich die fn-tasten als acpi-event abfangen. Gesagt, getan. das script, welches aufgerufen wird:

```

#!/bin/bash

export DISPLAY=":0"

if xrandr -q  | grep -q  "VGA connected";

        then  xrandr --output LVDS --off --output VGA --mode 1280x1024

else

        xrandr --output VGA --off --output LVDS --mode 1024x768

fi

```

Schaut einfach nach, ob n monitor angeschlossen ist. Wenn ja, macht es das laptopdisplay aus und schaltet um. wenn nicht - gerade andersrum. 

Mein Problem:

Das ganze funktioniert nicht, wenn ich nicht im X "xhost +" ausführe. 

Dann kommt immer: 

[code]Can't open display :0

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

[/quote]

acpid, bzw  das  script wird doch als root gestartet - also muss es doch eigentlich auch so auf mein doofes Display zugreifen können, oder?

Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß

----------

## manuels

schau doch mal nach ob es wirklich root is.

Bau in dein Script sowas wie

```
whoami > /tmp/script-user
```

ein.

----------

## der_flo

bei mir liefert xrandr leider nicht die information, dass der externe monitor angeschlossen ist.

kein "VGA connected" ...

 :Sad: 

ich hab ein "default connected", kann das aber noch nicht wirklich deuten.

ciao,

der flo

----------

